# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Keep chasing or do the engine swap? 2015 JK

## BlackDiamond

I am devastated with dilemma.  I came to my favorite forum in search of peace, enlightenment, maybe just a shoulder to cry on.  Lol. 

so the story begins.   
my fan was running when it really didn't need to.  So I took it to jeep.  They changed thermostat.  Said it was sticking.  I picked it up after hours.  Pull out of the lot and the fan is running.  I was so pissed.  Anyway.  The next morning driving to work.... the check engine light comes on.  Mind you..... up to this point, I have had zero engine issues.  Zero!  So this is all weird.  I get home and pull the codes and it says.... Mis fire cylinder 4.  I take it back to jeep.  They run a compression test and find air coming up at the radiator cap and tell me I need an new engine swap.  I was a little floored.  So it was running perfectly fine, I drove it for about 3 weeks.  Found someone who said maybe flatten your head but your engine block should be fine.  Ironic.... a week later one morning the head gasket blew and all my smoke came out the tail pipe.  So then..... me and a friend stripped it down to change the head gasket.   Me-this knuckle head dropped the thin freeking hook to release the pressure on the timing chain and had to take the hole face off and all the **** that comes off first to get to it.  I caused myself a bunch of extra work.  So, head gasket repaired, no fan, no miss fire.  But now new codes for cam shaft and oil sensor.  Anyway.... I was referred to one honest guy by me and he said.... he thinks it might be off a tooth when I put it back.   I was pretty meticulous with teeth, arrows, dimples and chain marks.  But it is what it is.  It is running almost great, just a little rough, but giving off a bunch of cam sensor and slow response codes now.  I swapped the solenoids left to right.  And sensors and can't get rid of codes.   The fan doesn't run, the music fire code is gone.  It feels like one thing is off and it's throwing all this other codes out.  And my local guy says it could be the timing chain but he doesnt do that. 

its running almost fine.  Almost precisely at start up, 5 seconds later it hesitates , almost stalls then continues just fine.  Slight slight sputter, but if you didnt know better it just sounds like the muffler is a little loud.  It is still throwing a few codes for cam shaft sensor and slow cam shaft response. And oil something sensor.  Swapped some left and righ sensors and same issues.  Seems like something else is off and causing other codes.  I did connected the battery for 24 hours to reboot the computer, no change.  

Any brilliant suggestions, ideas, advice condolences lol.  
What do you think?  Appreciate all you brilliant folks here, as always. 
cheers
Kevin

----------


## ken2

dam, how many miles on motor ? thats just bad luck.

----------


## Rubicon

Reads like timing to me.

----------


## BlackDiamond

> dam, how many miles on motor ? thats just bad luck.


Only 84,000 miles.  Its been babied

----------


## BlackDiamond

> Reads like timing to me.


Thank you. Appreciate the thought.  That was where I was at. I just love my rig and its build, and trade is not an option. So. I am going to tackle this one way or another.   Thanks again.

----------


## agent smith

LS swap

----------


## BlackDiamond

> LS swap


I thanks for the vote.  Lol.   Any thoughts behind that choice?

----------


## Rubicon

> I thanks for the vote.  Lol.   Any thoughts behind that choice?


He is a GM(government motors) guy  :Stupid:

----------


## Dogbreath077

I'd say, check your timing marks, and if you're off a tooth, fix it.  Yes, it's lotsa work, but in the end, after a weekend of oily fingers, crack a 12oz and celebrate the engine running nicely.  Sometimes you just gotta bite the bullet and spend the time.  But check the marks first, make sure.

----------


## BlackDiamond

Well conclusion to the story..  tackled the timing chain, changed it one tooth and it is back to normal for everything.  Amazing.   What started as an engine swap diagnosis from the dealership turned into a head gasket only.  And of course putting it back together correctly.  Lol.  Thanks for everyones support here, as always.  Kevin.

----------


## Rubicon

> Well conclusion to the story..  tackled the timing chain, changed it one tooth and it is back to normal for everything.  Amazing.   What started as an engine swap diagnosis from the dealership turned into a head gasket only.  And of course putting it back together correctly.  Lol.  Thanks for everyones support here, as always.  Kevin.





> Reads like timing to me.


Thank goodness Kevin!
Reads like you already got the best gift for Christmas, but best wishes for a healthy holiday, and hope you have a great new year!

----------

